# Haben Sie in den vergangenen sechs Monaten bei der Service-Hotline eines Computerspieleherstellers angerufen?



## Administrator (17. Juni 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (17. Juni 2005)

Eigentlich hätte ich ja den Punkt "wozu gibt es Internet" angeklickt, aber es gibt doch die eine oder andere Sache, mit der man allein ist, etwa PC-Konfigurationen.

Der Mailsupport von Eidos (die nicht immer ganz bugfreie Spiele verlegt haben) ist meiner Erfahrung nach exzellent.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (17. Juni 2005)

Nicht einmal in den verganenen 13 Jahren.


----------



## element--skater (17. Juni 2005)

einmal, nur ein einziges mal in meinem ganzen Leben...


----------



## ferrari2k (17. Juni 2005)

SYSTEM am 17.06.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Einmal hab ich dem Support für GP4 ne Mail geschrieben, da war das Handbuch zur Hälfte auf Französisch


----------



## Eniman (17. Juni 2005)

Noch NIE !!


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Juni 2005)

Eniman am 17.06.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch NIE !!


Dito.

Warum auch?  

Erfahrung vom Kumpel:
Wenn man da anruft, wissen die oft nie Bescheid und dann geht das richtig ins Geld.   

Besser ist Selbststudium.


----------



## HanFred (18. Juni 2005)

stimmt, da anrufen hat eh keinen wert, wenn man nicht ein totaler noob ist. da kommen dann immer erst die standardfragen, worüber man sich dann aufregt, aber so funktioniert halt support.
es soll auch kompetente leute geben, ich rufe aber trotzdem nie an, weil ich nicht muss.


----------



## lowrey (22. Juni 2005)

Per Mail.
Häufigste Antwort:
Das Spiel ist zu alt, das supporten wir nicht mehr.

Auf die Anfrage wo ich für eine defekte CD Ersatz bekomme (konnte wegen des Kopierschutzes keine Sicherheitskopie anfertigen), kam nie eine Antwort.


----------



## memphis76 (22. Juni 2005)

Ich schon, bei EA wg. meines "Schlacht um Mittelerde"-Problems. Die mir hier im Forum genannten Möglichkeiten waren leider ohne Erfolg. E-Mail Antowrt von EA gab´s bei mir nicht, habe also 2 x da angerufen. Die Antworten waren auch tolle Lösungswege für mein Problem, halfen aber nicht. 

Nun läuft mein Spiel immer noch nicht und ich hab´s bei nem Kollegen, der das ständig zoggt. Verkauft habe ich es noch nicht, denn die Hoffnung habe ich noch nicht aufgegeben ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2005)

HanFred am 18.06.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, da anrufen hat eh keinen wert, wenn man nicht ein totaler noob ist. da kommen dann immer erst die standardfragen, worüber man sich dann aufregt, aber so funktioniert halt support.
> es soll auch kompetente leute geben, ich rufe aber trotzdem nie an, weil ich nicht muss.



Kann dir eigentlich nur zustimmen. Es mag ja durchaus den ein oder andern kompetenten Menschen da geben, aber die große Masse ist wohl eher nur für die DAU-Käufer, die nicht mal ne Installation hinbekommen. Zumal diese Service-Leitungen alles andere als preiswert sind und dabei hat man ja für Game/Hardware nicht gerade wenig bezahlt. Da findet man im Netz doch mehr und bessere Hilfe bei Problemen.


----------



## Killtech (22. Juni 2005)

[x]Nein, kein Bedarf!

Meist handelt es sich um Probleme, die auf eigene Faust zu lösen sind. Und falls man mal wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiss, dann gibt es ja immernoch Foren. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## bsekranker (22. Juni 2005)

Eigentlich passen für mich vier Antwortmöglichkeiten:
"Nein, wozu gibt es Internet?"
-> für mich erster und bester Lösungsweg
"Nein, aber per Mail angefragt"
-> wusste nicht, dass die Neocron2-Trial von Heft-DVD von selber gekündigt wird, hatte deshalb einen kleinen Mailwechsel mit dem Neocron-Support
"Nein, zu teuer"
-> solche Hotlines sollten eigentlich umsonst sein, man zahlt schon genug für das Spiel
"Nein, kein Bedarf"
-> wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge das Internet


----------



## Weird_Sheep (22. Juni 2005)

Eigentlich findet man ja so gut wie alle Problemlösungen im Inet oder man fragt hier im Forum  


Bei GTA SA hat es mich allerdings mal dazu getrieben, den Support zu bemühen.
GTA III, GTA VC und GTA SA wählen bei mir automatisch für den Sound EAX, was mein kack AC97 aber nicht kann, deswegen bleibt der Subwoofer kalt  

Ich hatte es bereits hier im Forum probiert, da es aber Berge (nach Nalis Reinigung noch 2) Threads mit GTA SA Problemen gibt und GTA SA sehr absturzgefährdet ist (ich fühl mich in die guten alten Win95 Zeiten zurückversetzt  ), ist da mein Problem entweder untergegangen oder nicht gelöst worden (Soundhardwarebeschleunigung runterregeln half nicht).

Bei GTA III und GTA VC konnte man mit ein bisschen Rumgeklicke Direct Sound und 5.1 auswählen, man durfte nur nicht wieder in die Soundoptionen, da dann neu gesucht wurde und EAX als Standard gesetzt wurde...

*NUR bei GTA SA, gibt es solche Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht.*


Nachdem ich mich dann beim Support angemeldet hatte und die EAN des Spiels eingeben, die 2 Bestätigungsmail abgewartet hatte und Take2 Kontrollen über meine Originalspiele erlaubt hatte, durfte ich dann meine Frage stellen.

Als Antwort auf in etwa oben den Text bekam ich folgendes:



			
				Take2 Support schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Leider können wir Ihnen auf dieser Hotline nicht weiterhelfen, da wir hier nur die technische Seite der PC Spiele betreuen. Setzen Sie sich doch bitte in dieser Angelegenheit, mit unserer unten angegebenen Tipps & Tricks Hotline in Verbindung.
> ...



Was ich dann nicht so ganz glauben wollte, fehlerhafter Sound gehörte in meinen Vorstellungen zur technischen Seite von PC Spielen und extra nochmal nachgefragt habe, denn wie soll ich was einstellen, für das es keine Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt? Ist ja kein Half-Life oder Quake, bei dem ich ganz gemütlich in der .cfg rumschreiben kann...



			
				Take2 Support schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Einstellungen innerhalb des Spiels, dazu gehören unter anderem Soundeinstellungen, sind Aufgabe der Tipps und Tricks Hotline.
> 
> Viele Grüße Ihr Take2 Supportteam.
> [...]



Wenigstenns durfte ich den Support noch bewerten, aber das hat meinen positiven Eindruck von Take2 doch ein wenig geschmälert, denn geholfen haben die mir kein Stück und in der kostenpflichtigen Hotline seh ich auch keine Hoffnung, denn man kann es nicht ändern, das hätte ich dann ja auch sicher selbst geschafft...


Ich glaube die PCG sollte mal so eine "Vorischt, Kunde!" Rubrik à la c't einführen, da mach ich dann grad mal mit


----------



## davidian2000 (22. Juni 2005)

noch nie.


----------



## Solon25 (5. August 2005)

Einmal bei Ascaron angerufen, sofort Hilfe bekommen. War eine Funktion die weder im Handbuch noch in der Readme stand.

Ich verstehe ja noch das 0190er Nummern für Tips&Tricks genommen werden, allerdings geht mir die Hutschnur hoch wenn für Technische Hilfe auch eine 0190er Nummer angerufen werden "muss"    Was erlaube Strunz     Naja, brauch keine Technische Hilfe, aber DAU's wohl mal eher  :-o 



> Bin nicht so informiert über meinen PC, aber eins weiss ich ich hatte ihn gekauft weil er gerade zum Spielen gut war.


----------

